# Water Rescue



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Wow, that is so fantastic. You must be very proud


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

Jo Ellen said:


> Wow, that is so fantastic. You must be very proud


 
thank you  Yes.... I am very proud and still amazed that he does things like this. He is smarter than any human I have ever met!  Thanks for watching


----------



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

Well, that'll bring a tear to your eye...


----------



## Airborne80 (Feb 13, 2011)

nolefan said:


> Well, that'll bring a tear to your eye...


I'm happy its not just me that has that happen when I see a cute Golden retriver photo or video  Thanks for watching.


----------



## Jo Ellen (Feb 25, 2007)

Airborne80 said:


> thank you  Yes.... I am very proud and still amazed that he does things like this. He is smarter than any human I have ever met!  Thanks for watching


Oh, it was totally my pleasure watching, thank you for sharing it.


----------



## Radarsdad (Apr 18, 2011)

Awesome dog!!


----------



## mybuddy (Mar 2, 2007)

God bless his golden heart!!! He is such a good boy!

You and your family have really touched me. You are all such loving,caring people and certainly has rubbed off on Charlie!


----------



## Wendy427 (Apr 4, 2009)

Charlie, you are the best!


----------

